# Imprimante WIFI ou Airprint ? Time Capsule ?



## hugolef (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ...
j'ai deux questions sur de futurs achats : 

1/ l'imprimante : vaut il mieux prendre une imprimante Airprint  ou une Wifi ? 
Le but etant de pouvoir laisser l'imprimante à un endroit, et de ne pas devoir approcher le portable dès qu'on veut imprimer !
Laquelle est plus facile à gérer, ou n'y a t'il aucune différence ?

2/ le stockage externe : DD externe relié au réseau ou Time capsule qui j'ai vu peut faire office de borne wifi (j'ai une grande maison et ma freebox n'est pas situé au centre de la maison !).
J'ai lu  (mais je retrouve plus l'article) qu'en reliant la Time capsule sur une box, on pouvait la consulter à distance,  comme pour un accès VPN ... réalité ou fantasme de ma part.


Merci de vos réponses ...


----------



## uboot731 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai fait le choix pour la Tc et je ne regrette pas.
Hormis mes déboires avec mon 2eme Mac mini pour le driver.
En un mot Tc pour gérer mes deux mac pour les sauvegardes et pour centraliser mes éditions
sur une imprimante à l'endroit qu'on veut.

Salutations

Thierry


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2011)

Salut,

Airprint, c'est bien si tu as un iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch et que tu veux pouvoir imprimer depuis ton iBidule.

Sinon, si ton problème n'est d'imprimer que depuis des ordinateurs, tu peux t'en passer et te contenter d'un modèle uniquement wi-fi.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, si ton problème n'est d'imprimer que depuis des ordinateurs, tu peux t'en passer et te contenter d'un modèle uniquement wi-fi.


Ou alors d'un modèle pas Wifi et tu gères le Wifi avec une borne Airport Express (ce qui te permet de partager des enceintes avec plusieurs machines)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ou alors d'un modèle pas Wifi et tu gères le Wifi avec une borne Airport Express (ce qui te permet de partager des enceintes avec plusieurs machines)



Ca dépend du type d'imprimante.

Une multifonction connectée en USB à une borne wi-fi (Airport ou autre), tu ne peux pas scanner.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca dépend du type d'imprimante.
> 
> Une multifonction connectée en USB à une borne wi-fi (Airport ou autre), tu ne peux pas scanner.


Exact, tu as raison  (j'ai tendance à l'oublier vu que je n'ai qu'une toute bête imprimante :rose


----------



## hugolef (9 Août 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, qui éclairent un peu ma lanterne !


----------



## ev (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis intéressé par cette discussion car je veux remplacer ma vieille imprimante par une multifonctions airprint reliée en usb à ma Time Capsule.
A vous lire, dans cette configuration, le mode scanner ne serait pas utilisable à partir du Mac ?
merci de vos précisions.


----------



## ev (28 Avril 2012)

ev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis intéressé par cette discussion car je veux remplacer ma vieille imprimante par une multifonctions airprint reliée en usb à ma Time Capsule.
> A vous lire, dans cette configuration, le mode scanner ne serait pas utilisable à partir du Mac ?
> merci de vos précisions.



Bonsoir, je me permets de faire remonter cette discussion : alors la fonction scanner d'une imprimante mutifonction connectée en usb à la time capsule ça marche ou pas ?
merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2012)

ev a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me permets de faire remonter cette discussion : alors la fonction scanner d'une imprimante mutifonction connectée en usb à la time capsule ça marche ou pas ?
> merci !



Comme dit précédemment, en connexion USB, ça ne marche pas. Que ce soit avec une TC, une box,...

Il n'y a qu'avec les connexions réseaux (wi-fi, ethernet) que ça marche.


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2012)

ev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis intéressé par cette discussion car je veux remplacer ma vieille imprimante par une multifonctions airprint reliée en usb à ma Time Capsule.
> A vous lire, dans cette configuration, le mode scanner ne serait pas utilisable à partir du Mac ?
> merci de vos précisions.



euh.... une imprimante AirPrint est nécessairement WiFi! donc inutile de la relier en usb à une borne quelconque!

Tu prends une multifonction WiFi dont tu t'assures qu'elle est compatible Airprint (j'imagine que tu veux l'utiliser depuis un iPad ou un iPhone) et tu pourras scanner et imprimer en Wifi


----------



## ev (30 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... une imprimante AirPrint est nécessairement WiFi! donc inutile de la relier en usb à une borne quelconque!
> 
> Tu prends une multifonction WiFi dont tu t'assures qu'elle est compatible Airprint (j'imagine que tu veux l'utiliser depuis un iPad ou un iPhone) et tu pourras scanner et imprimer en Wifi



Merci pour la réponse très claire.
Cependant, j'ai encore une question avant l'achat d'une imprimante Aiprint : le wifi de l'imprimante, il s'étendra au réseau wifi de la TC (relié en ethernet à la box pour l'internet) ou il y aura 2 réseaux dans le menu Airport : le wifi TC et le wifi de l'imprimante ? Dans ce cas, ça doit créer des conflits entre l'internet et 'impression, non ?
merci pour vos contributions.


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2012)

Les imprimantes WiFi ne sont pas conçues pour créer un réseau WiFi, mais pour se connecter à un réseau WiFi existant
Donc tu configureras l'imprimante pour qu'elle se connecte en WiFi au réseau créé par la TC. Tu n'auras bien qu'un seul réseau WiFi sur lequel ton Mac trouvera l'imprimante, de même que tes iPAD ou iPhone (pour AirPrint)


----------



## ev (30 Avril 2012)

Bon j'ai regardé l'assistance d'Apple : il faut bien que l'imprimante Airprint soit sur le réseau "domestique", celui de la TC dans mon cas. Et contrairement à ce que j'aurais fait à priori, ne pas relier l'imprimante en usb à la TC, afin qu'elle soit disponible pour le Mac et les appareils iOs.
Merci à vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Les imprimantes WiFi ne sont pas conçues pour créer un réseau WiFi, mais pour se connecter à un réseau WiFi existant
> Donc tu configureras l'imprimante pour qu'elle se connecte en WiFi au réseau créé par la TC. Tu n'auras bien qu'un seul réseau WiFi sur lequel ton Mac trouvera l'imprimante, de même que tes iPAD ou iPhone (pour AirPrint)



merci r e m y, c'est très claire !


----------



## pomme man (2 Juillet 2013)

Si je me réfère à ce que je n'arrive pas à faire depuis deux jours ai sis à tous ce que je trouve sur la toile comme dans cette conversation... Il semblerais que seul une imprimante AirPrint permette d'imprimer depuis un ibidulle...

Or: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seulement, si il faut une imprimante airprint forcément wifi pour imprimer en ... AirPrint, je ne sais plus si il faut il considérer la publicité Apple comme mensongère ou tout du moin embigu...

Bref... À quoi sert donc ce @&#8364;&"@#%<\>\^{?~ de port USB à l'arrière de ma borne AirPort express si je ne peut y brancher une imprimante usb et imprimer avec depuis mes ibidulles?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2013)

L'impression par connexion USB à une borne AirPort, ce n'est valable que pour les ordinateurs.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2013)

On peut installer sur un Mac un utilitaire permettant de transformer ce Mac en serveur AirPrint (je l'ai fait chez moi car mon imprimante WiFi n'est pas compatible AirPrint).

Désormais depuis mes iBidules je peux imprimer (si l'imprimante est allumée tout de même...). Quand je lance une impression, ça réveille le Mac qui reçoit le fichier depuis le iBidule et se charge de l'envoyer à l'imprimante


----------



## pomme man (3 Juillet 2013)

Et oui, c'est en effet ce que j'ai vu... Sauf que la ou je suis à cette instants écris fatalement point de Mac à ma porter... 

Merci !!!


----------

